# [GNOME] Problème installation gestionnaire d'énergie [OK]

## Damiatux

Plop,

Sur une Gentoo que j'ai installé il y a quelques mois, j'ai une erreur lors du lancement de GNOME qui dit en gros que le gestionnaire d'énergie de GNOME est mal installé. J'avais ignoré ce problème jusqu'à maintenant, parce que ce n'était pas très grave et que j'avais d'autre choses à régler sur le PC.

Bref, pour résoudre ça, faut-il que je recompile le paquet concerné ? Si oui quel est le paquet correspondant ? Sinon, que faut-il faire ?

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Sun Mar 28, 2010 3:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## debotux

Le gestionnaire,d'énergie sous Gnome, c'est gnome-power-manager. C'est quoi exactement ton message d'erreur ?

----------

## Damiatux

« Problème d'installation

La configuration par défaut du gestionnaire d'énergie de GNOME n'a pas été installé correctement. Contacter votre administrateur système. »

----------

## Damiatux

J'ai réinstallé gnome-power-manager et ça marche. Merci ^^

----------

